# 68 GTO New Hood and Refresh Interior Seats and Panels



## then68gto (Sep 26, 2014)

We are moving along on the restoration of our 68 GTO. Car is heading to the body shop for work and paint. First looks like we may need a new hood. With all the supply line issues these days it is hard to find anything available. Any recommendations on where to get a hood? Second, we need to freshen up the interior. I would like to hear any feedback on cleaning and potentially dyeing/painting seats/door panels. Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

whats your location ??? for a used hood 

I like SEM products ,,,, for vinyl paints,,,, lots of HOT soapy water and scrubbing ... use their SEM prep wash ,,,,
make sure everything is 75 plus degrees ,,,, paint also ....
I like 3 light coats .... 5 minutes apart ....
Landau black if your using black ,,,,,
I like 85 degrees ,,, the vinyl is soft and the paint adheres exc ,,,
crank up the heat ,,,, 

Scott


----------



## then68gto (Sep 26, 2014)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> whats your location ??? for a used hood
> 
> I like SEM products ,,,, for vinyl paints,,,, lots of HOT soapy water and scrubbing ... use their SEM prep wash ,,,,
> make sure everything is 75 plus degrees ,,,, paint also ....
> ...


----------



## then68gto (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks Scott, Located in NJ so not warming up any time soon. I did install a heater in the garage but thinking it will be tough to get it up to 75-85 degrees. We will see..... The current interior color is an off white so I will check to see if SEM has anything close.


----------

